
Ask HN: Does Dropbox Paper encrypt docs “at rest” on servers? - arikr
Does Dropbox Paper encrypt docs &quot;at rest&quot; on servers?
======
bobthecow
Yes. Paper data at rest is encrypted using 256 bit AES.

